# Replacement door moulding



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get rubber moulding that goes between the door and the body. I have a break at the top of the driver's door and it leaks when there is heavy rain.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Check your local junkyards...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Try the dealer, they still carry most parts.
Part number for "weatherstrip,inner"
R 80834-85E11 
L 80835-85E11

It is possible that part numbers have changed, The parts guy can look it up.


----------

